# Laisser l'heure affichée sur Ipod Nano



## matt54342 (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un Ipod nano 6e G avec le bracelet montre. 

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible que l'ipod nano ne se mette jamais en veille de façon à avoir toujours l'heure d'affichée sur l'écran ? 


Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2011)

Pas à ma connaissance, pour une simple raison : la batterie est elle aussi 'nano', et un affichage permanent la viderait en une heure ou deux, ce qui est un peu génant pour une montre


----------



## matt54342 (25 Décembre 2011)

ouè pas faux


----------

